# Polyurethane Body Mounts for A 66



## twinjracing (Aug 28, 2010)

Any one out there making Polyurethane Body mounts for the 66 GTO?? I usualy use energy suspension but there not showing any. Thanks JJ

:confused


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Did you try Performance Years? That's where I bought mine for my '68.


----------



## twinjracing (Aug 28, 2010)

I have never hurd of them but I checked the list them but out of stock. Thanks For the info I will be checking withe them in the future. Thanks JJ


----------

